# BR03-92 Movements



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm seeking clarity on the movements used in BR03-92, be it PVD, Ceramic, Limited editions etc. The reason i'm asking is because previously i bought a BR03-92 PVD for my wife, and i was convinced that it is an ETA 2892 inside as i always remembered Bell & Ross using only ETA in their BR03 models. But recently i stumbled upon a discussion (somewhere else) and turns out that BR03-92 are using either ETA 2892 or SW300.

Anyone can shed some light how to know which movement is inside my watch? Thank in advance.


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

The older models are almost exclusively ETA 2892, but since the swatchgroup has been restricting movements outside their umbrella of companies, B&R has mostly switched to the SW300. It's safe to say that if you have any new ceramic 03-92 or any steel model newer than the Golden Heritage (2013+), you're most likely going to be running the SW300. 

I've owned both models of B&R and can safely say the Sellita is just as reliable and keeps just as good, if not better time than the 2892-2.

Hope that helps!


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

sean.scott said:


> The older models are almost exclusively ETA 2892, but since the swatchgroup has been restricting movements outside their umbrella of companies, B&R has mostly switched to the SW300. It's safe to say that if you have any new ceramic 03-92 or any steel model newer than the Golden Heritage (2013+), you're most likely going to be running the SW300.
> 
> I've owned both models of B&R and can safely say the Sellita is just as reliable and keeps just as good, if not better time than the 2892-2.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks for the answer. In the case of both movements, are there even any difference in functionality? Do they both have manual winding capability? And same power reserve?


----------



## Looping (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Sean I wouldn't have been clearer !
Watchanic : there is no difference in functionality ,
The have the same power reserve and have both manual winding and second hand hacking feature


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Most autos are to be wound by hand including those.


watchnatic said:


> Thanks for the answer. In the case of both movements, are there even any difference in functionality? Do they both have manual winding capability? And same power reserve?


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

The SW300 is essentially a clone of the 2892-2 (I think ETA's patent/tm on the movement has expired). They're both 28,800 VPH with approximately a 42 hour power reserve. If i remember correctly, the only difference is the direction you spin the crown to use quick set date function.

-Sean


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

It would be an SW300. As mentioned above the only difference is the direction you rotate the crown to set the date. Turn it towards you to change the date then it's an SW300. Turn it away then it's a 2892-2


----------



## Looping (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi blue bird i think You mistaken about the quick date setup
2824 and SW200 : turn clockwise
2892 and SW300 : turn counter clockwise


----------



## Spyvito (Jul 15, 2014)

My ceramic 03-92 sets the date counterclockwise.


----------

